# Zellinhalt Kopieren und in andere Zelle schreiben



## Kröste (16. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Makro in Excel und möchte den Inhalt von Zellen die durch eine DoWhile Schleife abgefragt werden und dabei ein ereignis auslösen

```
If Cells(intRow, "AE").Value = Cells(intRow + 1, "AE") Then
```
im aktuellen Fall den Inhalt der Zelle (intRow + 1, "AE") nach Zelle "B9" Kopieren und dann ausdrucken, genauer gesagt hab ich in den Spalten AE und AD Abfragen laufen welche ereignisse hervorrufen die Daten möchte ich dann in jeweils feste Zellen eintragen und dann Ausdrucken Das ereignis was ausgelöst wird soll immer das selbe sein ausser das sich bei den Spalten AE und AD jeweils die Zelle ändert wo der Wert hin kopiert werden soll. Das einheitliche Ereignis ist jedesmal ein Seitenumbruch der ausgelöst werden soll, wobei die Zeilen 1 - 20 immer die selben sein müssen und nur die Zeilen 21 - 36 sich jeweils ändern, dann muß auch wieder ein Seitenumbruch erfolgen, wenn noch keine Ereignis für einen Seitenwechsel verantwortlich war.
Der bisherige Code den ich generiert hab sieht so aus

```
Sub SuchenBegriff()
   Dim Marke As Integer
   Dim intRow As Integer ' Variablen Deklaration zum Hochzählen
   Marke = 0
   intRow = 19            ' Variable Initialisieren
   Do While Left(Cells(intRow, 30), 9) <> "Ende" ' Bedingung für den Schleifendurchlauf
  
   If Cells(intRow, "AD").Value = Cells(intRow + 1, "AD") Then
    

   Else
  ' Range(intRow & "AD").Copy Range("K7") '.Value
   Marke = 1
   MsgBox "In Spalte AD" & intRow + 1 & " steht " & Cells(intRow + 1, "AD").Text
   End If
       If Cells(intRow, "AE").Value = Cells(intRow + 1, "AE") Then
     
      Else
      'Cells(2, 9).Value = Cells(intRow, "AE").Formula
    '  Range(Cells(intRow, "AE")).Value = Range(Cells("B9")).Value
      Marke = 1
      MsgBox "In Spalte AE" & intRow + 1 & " steht " & Cells(intRow + 1, "AE").Text
     
      End If
  
  
  
  
      intRow = intRow + 1 ' Variable erhöhen
         If Marke = 1 Then
         HPageBreaks.Add Before:=Cells(intRow, 1)
         'ActiveWindow.SelectedSheets.VPageBreaks.Add Before:=ActiveCell
         Else
        
         End If
     
      'MsgBox " Der Wert ist " & Marke
      Marke = 0
   Loop                   ' Sprungmarke
   MsgBox "Suchbegriff wurde in Zelle " & _
      Cells(intRow, 1).Address & " gefunden!" ' Hilfstext
End Sub
```

und noch eine Kleine Datei damit es vieleicht klar wird was ich will


----------

